# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Relatie

## Oki07

Ik heb al 17 jaar een relatie, die over het algemeen goed is. De laatste tijd zie ik in onze vriendengroep steeds meer mensen scheiden én mannen last krijgen van een midlife-crisis. Ineens moeten er allerlei activiteiten met "de mannen" gedaan worden (komt neer op zuipen en uitgaan), waarbij de vrouwen ineens niet meer uitgenodigd worden. In het voorjaar hebben ze mannen-weekend en binnenkort willen ze nu ineens carnaval vieren. Nou staat dat laatste voor mij synoniem voor verkleden, zuipen, vreemdgaan en slechte muziek. Mijn vriend heeft er altijd een grondige hekel aan gehad, maar nu wil hij ineens gaan en ik wil dat niet. Ik word er heel onzeker van. Dan kan hij wel zeggen dat ik hem moet vertrouwen, maar het is wel carnaval. 
Ik maak mezelf gek door maar te bedenken wat er kan gebeuren; heb gisteren de hele avond gehuild en weet me even geen raad. Sorry, maar moet het even kwijt. Ik kan het toch ook niet echt verbieden? Of mag je in een relatie wel van iemand vragen het niet te doen? Of moet ik mij aanpassen, omdat ik zo onzeker ben?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Oki,

Ja mannen krijgen op een gegeven moment een midlige-crisis, mijn vader had er in elk geval ook last van  :Wink: 
Leuk dat zij als mannen onder elkaar een weekendje weggaan, soms is het wel even lekker om eruit te zijn met vrienden onder elkaar dan kunnen ze ook even dingen bespreken die ze niet bespreken met vrouwen erbij... en jullie als vrouwen kunnen toch ook gezellig een weekendje ergens heen!
Mijn neef gaat elk jaar een weekend zeevissen met vrienden en mijn nicht gaat elk jaar een weekend met vriendinnen op stedentrip, even met vrienden/vriendinnen eruit en weg van partner en kids en dan komen ze met frisse moed weer terug en ja ze gaan ook samen met het hele gezin op vakantie en doen als gezin heel veel dingen samen, maar soms heb je 'gewoon' even tijd en ruimte voor jezelf nodig en dan is het fijn als dat mogelijk is binnen een goede relatie...
Wel een beetje jammer dat ze carnaval willen vieren zonder jullie vrouwen, met zijn allen lijkt me veel gezelliger! 
Ik kan me voorstellen dat je je onzeker voelt nu je wordt buitengesloten...
Je kan zeker wel vragen aan je partner om iets niet te doen en hij kan aan jou vragen om je aan te passen aan zijn behoefte. Samen zullen jullie dit moeten bespreken en dan kan hij jou misschien geruststellen en uitleggen waarom hij dit allemaal zo graag wil doen en dan kan jij hem uitleggen hoe jij je voelt en dan komen jullie er vast en zeker samen wel uit!
Hopelijk komt het goed, in elk geval sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Oki07

Luus, bedankt voor je reactie!
Ik begrijp wat je zegt, maar zie het bij mijn vrienden iets anders. Ik kan mij best voorstellen dat ze een weekendje met z'n allen willen zijn, maar begrijp niet waarom dit slechts inhoudt drinken en uitgaan. Vorig jaar (toen mijn vriend er niet bij was, omdat wij op vakantie waren), gingen ze naar Lille, maar hebben niets gezien, behalve kroegen (vanaf 10:00!). Dat weekend weg moet ook maar, maar ik hoef niet met de vrouwen een weekend weg, want dat vind ik teveel. Ik ben niet zo goed in een groep met vrouwen en vind winkelen met elkaar echt niet leuk. Begrijp me goed; ik ga graag een avondje eten met z'n allen, maar een weekend weg, trekt mij niet.
Daarbij is het niet echt dat mijn vriend tijd en ruimte nodig heeft, want hem betreft zou ik er best bij mogen zijn, maar degene die dit organiseert, organiseert steeds meer zonder vrouwen en aangezien het merendeel ook geen vrouw meer heeft.....

Ik geloof dat het erom gaat dat ik mij sowieso, als vrouw, buitengesloten voel. Ineens mag ik niet meer mee met allerlei dingen. En ten tweede begrijp ik niet waarom mijn vriend ineens carnaval wil vieren, terwijl hij dat altijd reuze-stom vond. Ben bang dat hij door zijn vrijgezelle vrienden en de vriend met midlife-crisis "meegesleurd" wordt. En mijn onzekerheid zit mij erg in de weg. Weer een nacht alleen, huilend, in de slaapkamer doorgebracht. Hij kwam alleen vragen wanneer ik weer normaal deed. 
Ik heb zelfs gedacht om maar even bij mijn moeder te gaan slapen, maar die wil altijd alles bespreken en analyseren en ik weet wel dat zij zegt dat ik mij niet zo druk moet maken. Kijk, als dat nou lukte...

----------


## Oki07

Ik zit er ff helemaal doorheen. Ik wordt gek van mijzelf. Sinds ik weet dat mijn vriend alleen carnaval gaat vieren en een weekend met de mannen weggaat, beheerst het mijn gedachten. Ik vind het stom; ik heb geen reden om hem te wantrouwen, maar mijn gedachten gaan met mij aan de haal en het is nauwelijks te stoppen. Ik denk alleen maar aan de toekomst en haal allerlei doemscenario's in mijn hoofd van wat er zou kunnen gebeuren. Het is absoluut onrealistich, maar ik ben de controle kwijt. Ik merk dat ik ook boos wordt op mijn vriend, terwijl hij niets gedaan heeft; ik maak mijzelf gek met alle doem-scenario's. Ik slaap slecht; kan mij niet concentreren en leef nauwelijks nog in het hier en nu. Werk gaat op de automatische piloot en dat werkt niet; ik krijg het steeds drukker. Mijn gedachten dwalen continue af. 
Ik heb mijn huisarts maar om een verwijzing naar een psycholoog gevraagd vanmorgen en contact opgenomen met een psycholoog. Morgenvroeg kan ik haar bellen om eea te bespreken. Ik kom hier alleen niet meer uit.  :Frown:

----------


## christel1

He OkiO7, ik begrijp je probleem hoor maar je zegt zelf dat je het stom vindt en dat je geen redenen hebt om hem te wantrouwen.... Het is niet omdat hij eens een weekend weggaat met vrienden dat je daarom het ergste moet verwachten. En je hebt al zo een lange relatie, die gaat hij toch niet vergooien voor een avondje uit ? 
Ik heb een lat-relatie, in de week ben ik thuis bij mijn kinderen en in het weekend ben ik bij mijn vriend. Ik zie dus ook niet wat hij gedurende de week uitspookt of zo, ja hij gaat werken, kan ik me ook al afvragen waar hij daar uitspookt (hij heeft ook vrouwelijke collega's)
Door de week hebben we enkel contact via msn, maar daar kan hij overal op zitten... ook op café als je het zo mag stellen of bij iemand anders. 
Een relatie is gebouwd op vertrouwen en ik denk dat die er tussen jullie wel is anders waren jullie al niet zo lang samen. 
Mijn dochter heeft al in een maand haar vriend niet gezien omdat ze moet studeren, ze zijn bijna 7 jaar samen maar ze weet ook dat ze hem niet kan verbieden om in het weekend eens weg te gaan met zijn vrienden om een pint te gaan nemen... en hij is ook gaan skieën deze winter zonder haar omdat zij dit niet kon betalen en hij gaat al werken... 
Komaan meid, hoofd op, haal al die spoken uit je hoofd, laat hem eens een weekendje gaan stappen, de liefde is daarna eens zo groot 
Dikke knuf 
Christel1

----------


## Oki07

Ik wéét dat je gelijk hebt, maar relativeren en dát daadwerkelijk voelen, vind ik nu moeilijk. Maar mijn leven laten verzieken door angst en spookbeelden is natuurlijk ook niet goed.

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ben ook niet iemand die houdt van het cliché; mannen weg met mannen en vrouwen met vrouwen; ik voel me beter tussen de mannen...

Oki; probeer over je 'angst' heen te stappen/raken ... als ze vreemd willen gaan doen ze dat toch wel hoor en dan weet je meteen dat diegene je niet waard is!!

Ik denk echter dat jou vriend helemaal niets gaat mispeuteren ... 17jr gooi je toch niet zomaar weg hé .. er zitten 'normale' mannen tussen hoor; die gewoon nog 's uit de bol willen gaan en verder niets!!

Ik laat mijn vriend doen en laten wat hij wil; als er drank bij komt kijken zorg ik ervoor dat hij niet meer rijd > desnoods ga ik 'm halen!
Als hij uit wil gaan doet hij maar; als ik hem dat zou verbieden wil hij 't enkel maar méér!! Maar doordat ik zeg: doe maar, gaat hij 90% van de tijd niet uit, daar hij mij mee wil of beter niet gaat (hij kent zichzelf; uitgaan is drank en soms drugs en hij weet dat dat betekent dat het hier thuis dan over en uit is  :Wink: )

----------


## christel1

Ik ga ook liever samen weg met mijn ventje, samen uit samen thuis en ik heb altijd een BOB, hij is allergisch aan alcohol... dus ja wat gaat hij op café gaan zitten doen tussen al de stoere mannen met een pint in zijn handen en hij met een cola of een koffie ? Ja samen doen we wel een terrasje maar alleen doen we dat bijna nooit.... ben ooit eens samen met mijn dochter op vakantie geweest naar Spanje en dan heb ik hem verschrikkelijk gemist... hij speelde babysit op mijne sammy, had er speciaal extra verlof voor genomen.... 
Naar feestjes van het werk gaat hij bijna nooit omdat hij er niet van houdt.... het enige wat hij doet is wandelen met zijn hond in het parkje aan zijn deur... en daar ken ik ook alle vrouwen van en mannen natuurlijk maar ik denk niet dat ik daar schrik van moet hebben want het zijn allemaal dames op leeftijd, zal ik het zo noemen... 
Komaan OkiO, praat met hem, er komt zeker wel een oplossing voor je probleem

----------


## Oki07

Dank jullie wel!!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Oki07: wat is er nog meer met je aan de hand dat je nu de huisarts om een verwijzing vraagt? volgens mij niet alleen de Carnaval die er aan komt.. :Frown:  

Ik lees je verhaal en begrijp hèèl goed dat je het niet leuk vindt dat de mannen alleen plezier gaan maken...zuipen en plezier maken horen erbij en dat zal altijd in zo'n mannenwereld bestaan...soms gebeurd dat maar 1 jaar ( Carnaval).....lang geleden toen ik jonger was èn òòk van de carnaval genoot heb ik vele getrouwde mannen gezien....een enkele vrouw zag "mij" als femme fatale  :Big Grin: ....omdat ik niet gebonden was...sommige mannen kunnen vreemd gaan maar dat doen meestal de mannen die niet gelukkig zijn in hun huwelijk, de rest vindt het leuk om te zien of ze nog begeerlijk zijn voor de dames, knipoogje hier en daar, veel lachen en meezingen en dat is dat...ik als vrouw heb nooit de behoefte gevoeld om aan zo'n getrouwde man te komen..... :Stick Out Tongue:  ik heb daar respect voor, dus met de poten van andermans man afblijven is mijn motto....ik wil maar zeggen met dit verhaaltje....

vertrouw je man, jullie zijn al zo lang samen...soms kunnen we niet alles begrijpen want mannen en vrouwen zijn gewoon anders.... :Wink:  als je hèm de ruimte en je vertrouwen geeft dan komt het goed....het gras kan groener lijken buiten jullie huis, maar de mannen zijn niet dom en komen gewoon weer thuis om te eten en jou te omarmen....ze willen zich vast nog even jong voelen, niet leuk voor jou, maar de situatie ligt er nu èènmaal...verbieden kan niet, wèl kun je uitleggen hoe jij je voelt....huilen mag, maar daarna ophouden en voor die dag wat leuks gaan doen voor jezelf of met een vriendin wat leuks ondernemen....zeg hem wat je voelt maar op een normale wijze, anders is hij niet aanspreekbaar, hij kan niets met jou emotie's op zo'n moment....hou je haaks oki07  :Embarrassment:  jullie hebben voor elkaar gekozen, dus holt hij niet gelijk weg na de Carnaval....vertrouw op "jullie" relatie.....17 jaar samen???? meid het is een geschenk besef wat je hebt.....ik heb dat nooit gehad, wilde het altijd zo graag....ik ben flink belazerd, maar ik blijf mijzelf trouw....ik geloof nog steeds in de "liefde:  :Big Grin:  en misschien mag ik dat weer opnieuw meemaken....geloof in je eigen kracht èn liefde voor hem  :Embarrassment:  als hij je belazerd kan hij opzouten, maar waarom zou hij met zo'n bijzondere vrouw....hou je haaks.....gèèf hem even "lucht" .....ga na een week daarna "samen" wat leuks doen...romantisch eten of whatever....bedenk iets....sleur komt overal, houd het fris en doe eens wat anders...Succes dame........

Warme groeten van Elisa  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik zou eigenlijk deze maand beginnen met Mindfulness vanwege mijn hyperventilatie en paniekaanvallen. Dat ging vanwege te weinig aanmeldingen niet door. Ik merk dat ik het heel moeilijk vind om in het hier en nu te leven. En dit "gedoe" maakt dat ik dat nog sterker voel. Zo gehaast, altijd maar vooruit kijken en denken. Voordat ik het weet, zijn de dingen waar ik zin in had alweer voorbij, terwijl ik al die tijd zat te piekeren. Ik slaap slecht vanwege het piekeren en heb hele erge nachtmerries. Misschien dat ik er met een psycholoog uitkom wat nou de oorzaak van al die onzekerheid en paniek is. Nu heb ik voor het eerst iets echts concreets waar ik maar niet uit kom, maar waarvan ik ook weet dat ik niet realistisch denk. Misschien dacht ik, ineens vanmorgen, is nu het moment om te zeggen dat ik het alleen even niet meer kan en om hulp te zoeken.

Ik weet dat ik heel erg bof met deze relatie, maar ben zo bang het kwijt te raken. En nee, dat is niet gegrond; het voelt alleen zo.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Lieve Oki07: ik lees wat je hierboven zegt.....oke....het wordt mij nog wat duidelijker....goed dat je hulp durft te vragen, als ons hoofd ons even in de steek laat is het fijn als er goede hulp komt en misschien wat medicijnen zodat je weer beter kunt rusten 's nachts....met piekeren duurt de nacht lang en je wordt er niet blij van, maar somber....sterkte met de psycholoog, ik hoop dat je gauw een afspraak kunt maken....houd moed lief mens, alles heeft een oorzaak waardoor jij je nu zo voelt...je werkt er aan, dus de eerste stappen heb je nu gezet....Zet hem op en geloof in jezelf ondanks je angsten....
Liefs Elisa  :Wink:

----------

